# General Topics



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Where's my blog content?*

Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.

This is a great community and now is the time. So, I am at least starting by blogging about not blogging. Mainly, it's because I live in Minnesota and unlike Dick and Dusty, I don't have a heated spot to work the sticks. Also, I just had some surgery from which I'm recovering but I should be 100% again by this coming weekend. We've had a good thaw going here for about 2 weeks now and if my body continues to agree with my mind and it stays above 45 degress, I'll be out in the shop this weekend tuning up the saws and get started on my interpretation of the Thorsen table. I have to get moving, the deadline is creeping up on me already.

"What about existing projects," you ask? Weeelll, I just got into this passion last year about this time as the company I work for decided I should be rewarded with a bonus during my annual review. It was much nicer than I ever expected and allowed me to purchase my tools. I had already been thinking about finally taking woodworking up as a serious hobby since before Christmas of last year and had even started with a few books recommended by my best friend, Rich, an architect and avid woodworker.

With the bonus, I could actually purchase a nice table saw, jointer, planer, router and a menagerie of other tools. Receiving the bonus was an "in the nick of time" situation as my stress level was through the roof at work. The researching of tools, reading of books, and ultimate working of wood distracted me from the tribulations of the day job. I'm serious, I was getting and average of only 4 - 5 hours of sleep a night because I could not shut off my brain with regard to work-related issues. Folks, Information Technology, while a lucrative career simply isn't for everyone and finding a balance between technology and some semblance of normal life is often challenging as anyone in the industry will tell you.

Things at work, although still crazy and stressful, became easier to deal with because I began to get adequate rest since I was able to free the mind to be more right-brained again and actually do something with the thoughts; I didn't have to just wish any longer.

Things proceeded nicely for about two months then the floodgates of tribulation were opened again. That, however, is another entry for another day. Suffice it to say, this spring marks a new year and a new season of projects to get done "before the snow flys."


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


You're a lucky man. Glad you're able to find the balance between high-tech and good old fashioned working with your hands. Finding that balance has been so great for me.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


and another interesting journey!

Nice little bonus you got-much more than the financial amount. Just look at how it has impacted your life. Nice.

Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


Its good to have someone else close to where I live a member also. I look forward to seeing some of your work.

I'm glad you got your work life under control, and priorities straight.

The way I look at work now after going threw the same thing as you did with work is: I work to live not live to work. And, I was looking for a job when I found the one I got.

Happy woodworking.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


Caliper,

I'm also in I.T. and I'm also finding myself distracted by woodworking and also trying to find balance. Good luck with that. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


I get it… I am doing the same thing for the same reason… I was able to get a shop done over the course of the last year due to a great Real Estate market and then I happened to sell one of the guys who owns www.timberlinetools.com 's house for him and traded some tools for part of the commission! For the past year… getting the shop done has been the stressor/stress relief…. for the next year I hope I can make some furniture!

Good Luck…

P.S. Had my shoulder done December 28th… I am at about 90% now… YEA!!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


I'm also an evening and weekend refugee from the IT world. Being able to see the results of your work at the end of the day helps to keep me sane. Looking forward to seeing some of those projects.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the support gang! Good to know there are others in the boat with me. It's funny, I keep my ears open around work thinking I would hear someone, anyone, mention so much as the word router or cement or something and never really do. Recently though, I did find out that a guy working under me had the need for dust but he works in Wisconsin so we don't get to talk often. Regardless, those are good chats. Hey! I think I'll touch base with him tomorrow and see if he wants to pay us jocks a visit…

Drew, nice way to score some tools… Keep nursing that shoulder. I've heard they can take a while… Have you posted shop pics yet? Love to see it.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


Oh, you must hear router come up once in a while… but not the right kind


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


I was more productive in my shop, & carving before I retired. It was my way of forgetting about my job. 
I wasn't high tech, just repairing heavy equipment. It was a nice switch from Iron to Wood.

Besides that , I may be slowing down a little.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


Scott, you're right, unfortunately. LOL!

Dick, that is one of the things I love about woodworking. Some might say it's like golf in some respects… You can do this your whole life. My sweetie's grandfather worked in his shop until his vision unfortunately made it prohibitive.

I think 'slowing down' is something you have likely earned the right to do and do gracefully. What matters is that you still get enjoyment out of your projects.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


Woodworking beats Golf.

After a game of golf,you have nothing to show for it.

I asked this friend of mine if he used a golf cart. He said no, because all he gets out of Golf is exercise, & frustration, with a cart all he'd get is frustration.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Where's my blog content?*
> 
> Well, that's a good question. It didn't take me long to join LJ after I stumbled on to if from the Wood Whisperer site but I haven't added any info about my shop, projects, or blog entries. I've been one of those lurker types just putting in comments about other's works. Problem is, the membership seems to be growing really quickly and there is a lot to follow with the "You know you're a Lumber Jock if/when…" forum and the Thorsen table challenge thread along with everything else.
> 
> ...


LOL. I agree. The guy I occasionally play golf with would likely tell you I should just stay in the shop. I can get really frustrated with that game. Yet, I still want to play it… I think I will save the green fees and buy more lumber, as a LumberJock should.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*

As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…

We live in a circa 1890 brownstone near downtown St. Paul. The setup is condo units with an upper and lower unit with a basement space for the owners. The basement, although it had a low ceiling, was a good space for a small shop. The bench was already there so I just had to set up the table saw, planer, jointer and miscellaneous other items. I had a real desire to use hand tools too as I see them as therapeutic (they are the antitheses of technology). Everything was going great. I would spend a little time 3 to 4 evenings in the shop during the week. I was making an outfeed table, some jigs, some brackets to go on the rack of my SUV to carry my canoe and the lumber I would be buying. I was a happy *woodworker*.

Then, one Wednesday evening in June, our neighbor Sunny (she is to sunshine and pleasant disposition as hand tools are to technology) came down to the basement, burst through the door and proceeded to go off on me. F-bombs, irrational comments, and general unneighborly behavior ensued.

In the interest of full disclosure, I did not 'clear' the usage of tools in the basement. I should not have to however, it is part of our property. There is already a workbench down there. And, none of the other neighbors (common walls or nearby units) had a problem with it. In fact they thought it pretty neat. They commended me on finding something productive as well as creative to help manage the stress. Comments such as "I love the smell of sawdust!" or "Hey, whatcha makin' down there?" were what I had been hearing.

Anyway, she proceeded to go nuts for 20 minutes and I just listened to this unbelievable diatribe with the occasional opportunity to get a word of my own in. I finally reached my limit and told her she either needed to leave me alone or calm down and talk about this like an adult. I apologized for her inconvenience and asked why this was an issue all of the sudden. She responded with some lame comment that she thought I was just building some closets. I was astonished. Who buys this kind of equipment to build closets and then lets it sit there…?

I was able to at least get her calmed down enough to explain that I would gladly work out a schedule that worked around hers and also reduced noise but I had no intention of giving up my hobby. I threw out some suggestions. She agreed to give it some thought and get back to me then huffed off.

I stayed out of the basement for a week. I didn't even go down there to do laundry… I never heard back from her either.

This all happened just before KT's (my sweetie) birthday and I was smack in the middle of making a jewelry box for her. It was also my first attempt at anything of substance I felt I would be proud to say I made. The birthday was rapidly approaching and I had work to get done! I went back to the shop and was doing some stuff that only required a few trim cuts on the table saw, some drill usage and then some sanding. I even quit working an hour before I normally would just to demonstrate I was taking her issues into consideration. I had just put the tarp back on the saw when she again burst through the door… This time though she was completely over the top! She got right in my face and shouted, "F#$% you, Jeff! Get out of this basement!" She stormed out. Took two steps up up the steps then turned around and stormed back in. She shouted the same thing at me. Get this. She left and came back a THIRD time just to do it again! All this took place in a span of about 10 seconds and then she was gone.

I was so beside myself I couldn't think. I locked up and then went up to our place to tell KT about the new drama. Apparently, yelling at me was not enough for the neighbor. By the time I got up to our place, she had already gone through her place and then up the stairwell to our front door and was banging on it and yelling at KT through the door.

Do not ask me why we didn't call the police… I think we were in a state of shock and I honestly didn't want to aggravate her further. KT was really scared by the door thing and we were both concerned about what she might do next. Never again will I make such a mistake. Hindsight makes me think she probably achieved her goal, in her mind, via intimidation. I wasn't intimidated. I was damn mad though and was trying to have the 'cooler head that would prevail'.

The next weeks would prove to be interesting, even ridiculous. Ultimately, she pulled the "I'll sue" card on the Condo Association board. Funny thing is, she's on that board. 
Rather than listen to my proposal regarding sound abatement measures, the board took the easy route and told me I have to move the equipment by a unanimous vote. Fortunately, they did give me 45 days to try and find a new space. Otherwise I could simply remove the motors and call the equipment 'stored'. What a bunch of crap.

I searched for some cheap warehouse space but could not find any. Fortunately, KT's parents are the best and let me set up in some space they don't use, rent free, on their farm. The problem is it's 30 miles away. However, any time in the shop is better than no time in the shop. I owe them so much as I am allowed to come and go as I please. They will be receiving a nice set of Adirondack chairs for their summer cabin for starters.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


oh the joys, the joys. 
My guess is that you doing woodworking was not the real issue. Underneath the explosive venting is something pretty traumatic for her-you just got to be the angel that provided the opportunity for change/self-awareness. She wasn't/isn't ready to meet learn her Life Lesson … 
The Board's "compromise" let her postpone her life lesson learning to another day.

And, although you don't have the tools close by you still have access to a shop and that's a good thing!! And I guess you can still use hand-tools in living room


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Caliper,

Man, that sucks. I'm sure it's just the situation and normally that woman is a really nice gal, full of pleasantries and smiles. 

One of the downsides to condo living. Of course, you COULD always go with Debbie's advice and sell the power tools and turn into a full-fledged Galoot!

30 miles isn't too bad a drive. I do most of that every day just going to work. But I can see where that would be a bit of an issue.

Good luck with the new shop!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you had to be sidetracked away from your hobby. You'd think she'd been a little more considerate. After all, your saw can't be on the whole time you're in your shop.
Some people get irritable real easy I guess.
I had a neighbor who used to pick up all the Maple seeds that fell from my tree, & would throw a bucket full at a time over the fence back into my yard, but he never complained about my noisy tools.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


aren't people funny?? hehehe I can see him down on his hands and knees picking up all of the seeds….. lol 
I can also see him standing at his window enjoying the beauty of the tree and its shade in the summer… but those seeds!! Darn them all..


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Those were my thoughts, Dick. I hadn't done any routing to speak of and it was on the weekend when she was not not around. Just the use of the saw up to this point. I was really surprised that she thought that the way she behaved was going to make for a smooth resolution.

That seed guy - how odd. I like Debbie's perspective. 

Yeah, Ethan, it's not too far to travel and it could be much worse (no place to go). My positive rationale has been that it makes me a better planner. Shortly after this, I made my first technical drawing (in the basement, mind you). If I have to drive to the shop, I need to be at least a little prepared so I can maximize time.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


All I know is this weekend is the beginning of a new season. I'll be at the shop getting things tuned up and setting up the new bandsaw I got a month ago. Woo hooo!! Can't wait to roll around in the sawdust.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


By the way…

Is this some kind of "common grounds" basement? Or is this the basement to YOUR condominium and you pay property taxes on it and so on and so forth?

If the former, then you shouldn't have had the tools down there in the first place for fear that someone else might get hurt on them or damage them.

If the latter, which I'm assuming is more likely the case, then the next time this woman comes into your residence uninvited in a confrontational manner, you simply pull out your cell phone (which you'll always keep with you now, whenever you're doing anything in the basement, right?), call 911, and inform them that someone has forcibly entered your residence and is confronting you in a harrassing manner which makes you feel threatened and that you would like this person arrested and removed from the premise.

Just because she's on some stupid condo board doesn't mean she has any legal right to enter your residence. A lot of cities and states are now adopting "Home Invasion" type laws. Depending upon how loosely those laws are interpreted, she could get into some really big trouble for doing something like that.

And you should make sure she does.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


I think you all are overly nice. If I understand this correctly, you own the property?


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Well, condominiums have association by-laws that must be followed. When you buy the condo, you agree to follow them. It's one of the few downfalls to living in a condo. I live in one right now, but I have my own attached garage, and a great association. But some of them can be real sticklers.

You do have a point, though… I'd be reading up on the association publications and find out exactly where they had issue with the woodworking tools in your own basement.

Just because a silly board of nits votes one way doesn't mean a thing. If they have no legal standing for making you remove your power tools, then tell them to take you to court if they want. Even that might make them back down.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


If the property belongs to you, and the Ass. Committee says it's for your use, and you are using it during normal business hours… it sounds like they have given you written authority to run them tools.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


This lady sounds like the kind of person that you want to hide your gouges and chisels from. You should've set up a camcorder to catch her outrage and then displayed it to the board but of course it's too late now.

I feel for ya. Thirty minutes to your new location isn't great but isn't bad. When I was in college my wife and I made an end table for some friends of ours who were getting married. We had to drive to my uncle's shop who lived 30 minutes away from us. It was kind of a pain but my wife and I got to take a romantic drive together and spend time together in the shop.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Tough situation Jeff.

Many years ago when I just got out of college and before I was married, I rented a two bedroom apartment (in a high-rise!) and set up some ummm, low key tools in the second bedroom and thought I would be able to at least do some lite work now and then during the weekends.

I even put that sound proofing foam cone stuff all over the ceiling and extra carpeting on the floor to dampen noise. Never got a complaint but it just wasn't worth it because I was a nervous wreck everytime I had to turn something on. It just took the relaxation part right out of the situation. I did hone some of my handtool abilities back then though, which I guess was a plus.

I feel for ya. Good luck.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Jeff sorry for the problems. You lose a lot of privacy and doing what you want to do in a condo.

You could probably push the issue but you might end up paying for it in closer oversight of other things.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is what it is… Sometimes you have to pick your battles and this battle was one we decided was not worth the emotional or potential monetary investment.

Ethan, the by-laws are where the rub is. They are very poorly worded and not explicit at all. Thus open to interpretation. When l reviewed them and found nothing conclusive in my mind, I consulted fire codes, city ordinances, and state laws. I found that I was in not truly breaking any laws (at least that I could fine). It would ultimately have come down to the definition of 'nuisance' if it were left to litigation and that is a slippery slope.

To answer your question regarding common space, yes, it is common. The association fees are decided based on domicile square footage. Here again, usage of common space is not truly defined and all four of the owners who share this space have belongings there.

Regarding the tools in the space and safety, I used locks on the switches, covered the tools when not in use, used metal trash cans for sweepings from the floor and lowered the TS blade when not in use. I did not monopolize the area, rather, I utilized it.

Our board is pretty non-productive with the exception of one individual. They are a lot of hot air and not much action in my assessment. I'm glad you are lucky enough to have a great association. We have certainly learned some life lessons. We are in the market for a home now as we have outgrown this living environment. It's a good time to be a buyer. I just hope the gains we make on a buy can offset the loss we will likely take to unload the condo.

Oh well, spring is here, and I shall open up the shop tomorrow and start to make some dust for the Thorsen project. Thanks for your ear and kind words. Keep you fingers crossed that we don't have one of those weird situations in MN where we get a 6 or 8 inch snow in the middle of April…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


I'll take solace that you're not in your permanent digs.

may little miss sunshine wallow in her cummupence!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


You're a dreamer if you don't think we'll be getting anymore snow in April in MN. LOL

I'm still looking forward to a couple of below zero days this month.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


LOL!!! Yeah, I guess I am kinda being silly… As long as I get one day I'm good this weekend, I'm good.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


I'd die if I could only do this one day a week. It's what's given me life again. In fact I do it 7 days a week. Even after church. People have told me "You need the day off." or "You need a day of rest." I reply "This IS rest." Or "This isn't work, this is my hobby."


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


After reading most of these entries again I agree with Ethan :

By the way…

Is this some kind of "common grounds" basement? Or is this the basement to YOUR condominium and you pay property taxes on it and so on and so forth?

If the former, then you shouldn't have had the tools down there in the first place for fear that someone else might get hurt on them or damage them.

If the latter, which I'm assuming is more likely the case, then the next time this woman comes into your residence uninvited in a confrontational manner, you simply pull out your cell phone (which you'll always keep with you now, whenever you're doing anything in the basement, right?), call 911, and inform them that someone has forcibly entered your residence and is confronting you in a harrassing manner which makes you feel threatened and that you would like this person arrested and removed from the premise.

Just because she's on some stupid condo board doesn't mean she has any legal right to enter your residence. A lot of cities and states are now adopting "Home Invasion" type laws. Depending upon how loosely those laws are interpreted, she could get into some really big trouble for doing something like that.

And you should make sure she does.

-Ethan, http://www.merganserwoodworks.com

Take control over your domain.


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Caliper, I am so sorry to hear about situations like this. I'm proud to be assiciated with people like yourself doing all you can to make the world a little bit better every day.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


I'm not a big fan of condos…or of housing associations. After spending half my life in the big city it sure is nice to have some elbow room here in the country. Your neighbor sounds like an ex of mine…must have changed her name.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


She needs to change something…. Her attitude would be a nice start.

Things may be looking up… KT told me about a property she found online with shop already on it. The house is primed for some sweat equity… I'm tweaked to go check that one out.


----------



## Hansondvm (Dec 18, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Jeff one Word ….. Taser!!!!!

"remain calm 50,000 volts of electricity are now flowing thru your body"

That is all


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Jeff, To bad this had to happen. I hope you get into a home soon, but then after moving in you might get a neighbor like her. We spent about two years looking for a senior corp. here in the Mpls. area that had every thing that we wanted, including a workshop. We brought and moved in last Sept. When we moved in I was told that what tools were brought into the shop would be for everyone to use. It did not take long to find that this is not 100% true. So I now have to learn what belongs to who and who is willing to allow others to use them. It is not the best arrangment but it will work out once I get to know everyone.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


When I have a problem with rats coming into my shop I use arsenic. Try that and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Doc, Ron, and Blake,

Thanks for your thoughts. An interesting update I just heard about yesterday. One of the other board members left a voice mail with KT asking her if she would consider being on the board (again) as they were looking for some sane folks. Apparently, Sunny agreed to step down from the board after she told one of the other board members to "go to hell" and stormed out of the meeting. Very similar behavior to what I experienced… I don't know how this woman functions in the real world. Well, I guess she doesn't actually. She is some sort of independent contractor that works from home. Takes all kinds I guess. I just wish she would land somewhere else…

Don, did you bring any tools into the fold in your situation? Are larger tools like a table saw that you can use or are you limited to smaller hand-held tools?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Neighbors who aren't fans of woodworking*
> 
> As I mentioned in my last entry, I got this great bonus, bought some equipment and set out to unload the stress monkey from my back. Everything was going great and then in two weeks, it all went south…
> 
> ...


Did you try the arsenic?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Putting the shop back in order*

I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…

Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


Out of the basement now?

Glad to hear everything is up and running.

I did buy and Olsen resawish blade for the Jet 16". I forgot to mention that to you before.

But I agree I love that saw.

Make some dust!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


What are your thoughts on the Jet 16" vs. the various higher end 14" saws? Delta X5, Powermatic and Rikon? I have a new bandsaw on my nearer term wishlist.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


It probably depends on what you want to do. I knew I was going to resaw, the jet offers this capacity out of the box without adding a riser.

Rockler had a deal of $800 for the saw and fence and "instructional" video.

The saw is large if space is an issue. I have not gotten it to bog down though. I really have not used any bandsaw smaller than 16", but I read many reviews and decided to take the plunge.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


I'm glad to hear that you are back in business, especially with the looming deadline on getting your wife's gift completed.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


Thanks guys! One clarification though. This all happened last summer… I was able to get the shop set up towards the end of last season but didn't have much time to really get anything of substance accomplished. I should have at least 6 months of time in the shop this season if this early spring we are having holds. Who knows…

My posting was sort of a cathardic thing for me; kinda like Duty's posts. I've told our friends and family the whole sorted story but now it is 'officially' out of my system as I have shared it with LumberJocks who can understand my plight on more than one level. My first post about not blogging was sort of a segue into the neighbor story. Nonetheless, I greatly appreciate everyone's comments and support.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


Wayne,

I can't contribute too much input to the 14" saws vs the 16". I can say that one of my main driving factors was ample resaw capability with having to do a riser block. I read in a FWW article that it was not the best option to use risers. Their reasoning was sound to me (something to do with frame warping under the high tension needed to resaw). Thus, I began to investigate the Rikon Deluxe 14 inch model because the price point was right and Woodcraft was having a sale that included power tools. The local store did not have any in stock but would order it and give me the discount price. I decided to thinkg on it since it wasn't right there. I decided to visit the Rockler store and found the same deal Giz mentioned ($800). As it turns out, the guy helping me used to work for Woodcraft and had the 18". He loves it and said he would buy another one but did admit he got a 30% employee discount. He said though all his other major tools were Jet and he swears by them. We talked pros and cons, etc. I got a good feeling from the guy. Not one where a little voice was telling me I was being taken… I asked if he would hold the saw for me for the day (it was last one). He had no problem with that so that reinforced my belief in his claims. Thus, I went with the Jet knowing there were a few features I would sacrafice by not getting the Rikon.

Pros vs. Cons as I see it:
Warranty: Jet = 5yr vs. Rikon = 2yr
Resaw Capability: Rikon = 13.5" vs. Jet = 10" 
Ease of untensioning blade: Rikon = quick release handle vs. Jet = slow crank 
Tensioner location: Jet = bottom of upper housing vs Rikon = top of upper housing
Tensioning spring: Jet = looked stouter upon visual inspection
Cabinet; Fit an Finish: Jet = much more substancial construction overall and uses heavier gauge material
Table size: Rikon's is bigger. The Jet is disappointingly small (16×16)

I just felt better about the Jet after I gave it some thought. One other factor was how easy it was to get parts (according to the guy at Rockler). If you couldn't find a part it literally came from China on the slow boat. I know all parts come from China for the most part but it seemed less likely to me that I would have trouble getting something for a Jet. This turned into a lengthy post it seems. I hope it was beneficial though…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


Thanks. It is very helpful. I keep hoping a used industral saw will come my way. Of course space would probably be an issue. I looked at the Rikon again last Friday and the Jet a while back. I have a friend with a saw with 12" resaw capability and will probably wait for a few months (depending on what the taxman says) before I commit.

I used a powermatic 14" a while back and thought it was a pretty nice saw as well.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


Caliper. Glad to know that the basement incident is history. Maybe you can record the sound of your band saw cutting wood and play the tape in the basement for old times sake. Maybe you'll stir up your neighbor again. Just kidding.

Anyway, happy for you that you have a good band saw. I'm using a Craftsman 14" I bought a couple of years ago. I really like it though but it's a 14" and I don't know why they call it that since I can't really cut anything at 14 inches. I'd like to try a new blade. The one that came with it just doesn't seem to hack it for some applications, e.g., cutting small logs for turning.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


BB,

Devious minds think alike. I'm sure it would stir things up. I still have my chop saw down there just because…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Putting the shop back in order*
> 
> I've been a little busy at at my technology job like WayneC but I was lucky enough to get over to the shop both Saturday and Sunday. I got the TS retuned, sucked all the excess dust out and waxed the table. She's ready to make some new dust. After that, I set up my new Jet 16" bandsaw and the mobile base. I bought a Kreg fence but didn't have time to get it installed since I have to drill an extra hole in the rail to fit the table (it's geared toward the 14" saw segment). It cuts like a hot knife through butter. I took a lot of time leveling and squaring everything as related to the table. There might be just a hair imbalance in the wheels but it's pretty darn sweet just out of the box. Can't wait to actually try some 6" or larger resaws…
> 
> Pics to come for posting on the shop page. The place was still just to disorganized.


BB - See if you can find a timberwolf blade

A good source of information on blade selection is The Bandsaw Book by Lonnie Bird


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Closet Catastrophe*

The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.

My second actual project was a simple system of shelves and drawers made of Baltic Birch (Pics coming soon. I know, you're not official until you post. Working on it.) that i put up in the top part of the closet to increase the storage and organization. The closet is only 5×2 x 7 and the top 20 inches were not really being utilized. So, I whipped this thing out in record time (at least I thought so for a newbie) and used it all winter. I don't know if it was the weight or just the poorly installed shelf that caused the collapes. Likely both.

When I came home, I proceeded to put away my shoes in one of the drawers and store the lightweight sweater in it's designated slot. I walked back to the other side of the loft and crash, boom, bang, KT's clothes were ALL on the floor and the cabinet was wedged in the closet, tipping forward and depositing three of the 5 drawers on the ground.

I couldn't believe it and then I found that the anchors on one shelf support had just been straightened completely flush with the screw. I was really worried about my cabinet. I have so little of substance to show for my hobby so far and was really bummed. It was really wedged and I was afraid I would have to break it or worse take a sawzall to it to get it out…

I was determined, though, and after moving and working, and more moving and working, and a big hole in the drywall, I got it out unscathed. Actually, for all the wrenching it went through, the cabinet came out GREAT! The drawers (more like boxes with finger pulls; they're kinda sweedish I guess) that crashed to the floor are completely in tact. A testament to the box joint my friends as they took a 5 foot fall. None of the joints on the cabinet itself broke either.

I was excited as much as I was relieved. I built something that did not and will not fall apart like a cheap piece of particle board, nancy-pants, plastic-veneered, so-called furniture! Thus, I was bolstered into fixing the stupid holes in the drywall right away and have devised a better, stronger, faster design idea which I'm about to work out in SketchUp. I fixed the walls tonight and have the nice Birch plywood on hand too. Can't wait to get it done. It's not the Thorsen table but it's a woodworking project (I refuse to treat it as simple contruction as I will be facing the plywood and trimming the top and bottom of some new supports).

Alas, the cabinet will have a new home somewhere else as the new closet design won't support it. At least the clothes are out of it and I can take a few photos now for the projects page.

Does drywall dust count as "makin' dust" when wood is involved later?


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


I say dust is dust.

I just voluntarily deconstructed my first closet organizer about a month ago. Probably was preemptive to its own natural fall like yours.

So I will be interested in what you come up with.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


yikes re: the fall
bravo re: the save!!!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


YES! Great answer/validation, Giz. Thanks.

Debbie, thanks for the kudos as well. I just learned we will be getting rain from now through Sunday afternoon so there will be little excuse for not taking those pics.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


Nothing puts us back in our place like something we were so proud to make and then gravity finds the flaw.

Good luck on the reconstruction.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your repair job.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


I am curious…. did you bolt into the wall studs?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


Clarification: The shelf on which my cabinet was perched was existing; not of my creation.

The closet was poorly constructed I have learned. On the back wall (60 inches) there is only one stud. It is not even centered. I have no idea why someone would do that except to be cheap… The Existing shelf was supported by brackets that were mounted on that stud as well as at the corners.

In hindsight, I should have known not to trust it. Ha! It's like an old Geico commercial… "We all do stupid things."

Thanks for reading and leaving your comments/questions.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


About the easiest thing in the world is to build a closet shelf that will not fall down. To bad we don't always do things the easy way.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


Only one stud in 60"?! What does the closet back up to?


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Closet Catastrophe*
> 
> The strangest thing happened to me Tuesday night when I came home from work. Our closet in the loft collapsed… It was nuts.
> 
> ...


A brick load bearing wall. These old brownstones are quite interesting. It's not an original part of the structure for sure.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*I got a 'Commission'*

I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.

He's getting a 'bargain' cuz he's a good friend and I'm not sure I truly qualify as someone who should be charging for his work just yet. We'll see how this goes. I agreed to work something up and if it was a go all he had to do was buy materials. Dan said that was good with one condition - he got to help. I just sat there with a big grin because I made him a promise a long time ago that he could come and make dust with me any time. (He was along for the ride the day I bought my saw, jointer, and router.)

The current plan is to construct it from some nicely veneered plywood and do some simple face molding for strength and to cover the ply. It will have 4 - 6 drawers and two doors behind which stereo components/gaming consoles will live.

Dennis, or any other cabinet makers here on LJ - If you read this, I'd love your input before I get too far down the road.

I'll post the designs and progress if it gets off the ground. This should be interesting…

Minor update: Dennis pointed out the SketchUp link wasn't working. I removed it and it may have been confusing. It was a link to the SketchUp site not the prelim designs. Those are not complete yet. Apologies for any confusion.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *I got a 'Commission'*
> 
> I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! The first one is always special. Have you picked out a wood type? Are you going to use glass on the doors so a remote will work on maybe a cloth faced door for sound transmission. I built a entertainment center that fit a video cassette just fine, just about the time dvds came out and they didn't fit. Made it real hard to sell. Make sure your drawers are big enough. I'm looking forward to your design phase.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *I got a 'Commission'*
> 
> I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Very cool… free lumber and help.

A friend of mine had a custom entertainment center built, by a friends Dad. I'm pretty sure he only paid for the wood too, a very generous gift - but maybe it was worth it to everyone to know that the pile o milkcrates was going away.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *I got a 'Commission'*
> 
> I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.
> 
> ...


*I'm proud of you, Jeff.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *I got a 'Commission'*
> 
> I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.
> 
> ...


how exciting!! Congrats.


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *I got a 'Commission'*
> 
> I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.
> 
> ...


That is great. Word of mouth is worth a lot. Hope it works out. Congrats.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *I got a 'Commission'*
> 
> I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Thanks gang. I will probably be getting together with Dan again soon to discuss wood and final dimensions.

I hear ya on the drawers, Dennis. I worked on the sketches yesterday and already have found some areas I will have to modify from my original thoughts. They would have been some costly mistakes… Makes me wonder what I'm not aware of now or not taking into consideration. I'm excited nonetheless!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *I got a 'Commission'*
> 
> I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.
> 
> ...


Very cool! Send us the sketchup.


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *I got a 'Commission'*
> 
> I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.
> 
> ...


*Congradulations!*


----------



## TThomas (Dec 16, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *I got a 'Commission'*
> 
> I got my first 'commission' a few days ago. I occasionally play golf with a friend, Dan, who has just moved into a new place and has inherited an older 50" big screen. Over a post-round beer, he mentioned he needs a sturdy stand and asked me how the woodworking skills were coming along and if I might be interested… We chatted, made a sketch on a napkin, and now I'm working on some designs in SketchUp.
> 
> ...


getting paid to learn is a good thing


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*

A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*

I've been quite busy with things lately both woodworking and regular work and so my blog I started on the Hand Tools Journey has woefully not seen any entries… I've also enrolled in a Continuing Studies Furniture coures at one of our local colleges. This has been a great experience so far mostly because I have a warm space to work. It's also been envigorating since the class is led by a successful custom furniture studio owner. So we get a little theory and also a little practicality too. My project is quite complex and maybe more so than it should be for a 10 week course but I'm getting the support I need from the instructor so I'm blazing forward.

Hopefully I can carve some time to take a few progress photos soon. I do have a SketchUp file of the project and wil post that for feedback. Let me just say that SU has been a saving grace for me on this. There are many things I would have messed up so far had I not had this as a prototyping tool.

Lastly, thanks to those, especially Martin for the site, from whom I've received encouragement, feedback, and excellent knowlege over this last year.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary, Jeff. I am glad to hear that you are taking advantage of the furniture course. I realize that these are expensive and take a lot of what limited time is available but they pay enormous dividends in the long run. Good for you.

Thanks for all you have done here at LJs during this past year. Good luck in your course as well.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Well, congratulations Jeff. I hope you're around for years to come. Nice to hear that you like your course.
Good luck with that.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! and may many more come!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary, Jeff! It's great to hear that you enrolled in the courses. And SketchUp progress? Perfect and just in time because something big is coming soon


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Happy woodworking Jeff!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Happy 365! That class sounds great!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Happy LJ Anniversary Jeff.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. It's good to be a LumberJock.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jeff!


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jeff…look forward to seeing pictures of your class project.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary, Jeff. Be it under the Caliper avatar, or as Jeff, you have always been a solid contributor and a fine Lumberjock. Here's to your next year!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Thanks to Eric, Greg and Douglas for the additional support and well wishes. I hope to continue with the solid contributions.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Martin, you've tweaked my curiosity… Anxiously awaiting an update!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


I've always appreciated your presence here! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary Jeff. If Martin really does something 'big" none of us will get anything done anymore.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Rikkor, I hear ya.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


belated congrats!!!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Thank you Debbie.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


Congrats Jeff. Another milestone to celebrate.

Hmm, sounds like Martin has a plan for SketchUp.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *It's My LJ Anniversary Too...*
> 
> A number of people I try to keep up with on LumberJocks have either had a birthday recently or their LJ anniversary date has come to pass. This is the case with me. As a matter of fact, one of those folks sent me a PM about it today. Here's a shout out to Dorje for the reminder. *Thanks!*
> 
> ...


*Happy anniversary, Jeff!*

I may be a little late , but I couldn't pass this by.

It's nice to see your getting some schooling, that should help you a lot.

You never forget it, if your taught properly.

Even the couple of years of high school woodworking I had, has helped me immensely.

Even if it was over 60 years ago.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

*Bookcase to Compliment my MCAD Project*

I almost forgot to post this! I was working on the blog for the MCAD Continuing Studies class (the project driving the design for this bookcase). I will come back and edit the entry with the rationale behind the design.

Front









Doors Open









SketchUp Model File.

Commentary and additional images were added as a separate post below.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Bookcase to Compliment my MCAD Project*
> 
> I almost forgot to post this! I was working on the blog for the MCAD Continuing Studies class (the project driving the design for this bookcase). I will come back and edit the entry with the rationale behind the design.
> 
> ...


Great design. Good luck. I don't know if it made it though. I'm not sure of the time one 4/20 that Martin was going to collect them.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Bookcase to Compliment my MCAD Project*
> 
> I almost forgot to post this! I was working on the blog for the MCAD Continuing Studies class (the project driving the design for this bookcase). I will come back and edit the entry with the rationale behind the design.
> 
> ...


I guess that'll be my own fault then. Geez, I sure should learn to read a clock…

Thanks for the compliment and good luck to you as well Karson.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Bookcase to Compliment my MCAD Project*
> 
> I almost forgot to post this! I was working on the blog for the MCAD Continuing Studies class (the project driving the design for this bookcase). I will come back and edit the entry with the rationale behind the design.
> 
> ...


Well, like Karson says, I may have been close to the 'cut off'. Regardless, this bookcase will hopefully see the light of day because it is a cool complimentary piece to the desk I designed and built in my continuing studies furniture class in February through March earlier this year.

This piece calls upon a major element in the desk design. The desk is a full cantilever and the main 'leg' of that design drove this bookcase concept. My design is more of a cabinet as the shelves are behind drop-down doors and there is an extra compartment on the left side that can be used for whatever I see fit. Oversized coffee table books, games (most likely), rolled up maps (maybe). The 'base' of my desk is relatively substantial and I wanted a case that would both look substantial as well as be stout enough to hold my library of hard-bound woodworking books as well as many magazines KT and I have.

Here are few shots from the SketchUp file for the desk. The first one is an end shot looking directly at the support for the top and the main inspiration for the atypical shape of the bookcase.









This image is Front View shot. Note the angle on the outside of the support (roughly 12 degrees) is the same as slope of the front of the bookcase.









Here is a side shot of the bookcase.









The SU model for the desk was literally the starting point for the bookcase. I imported the component into a new file and went to work. I wanted the case to have drop-front doors for the shelf portion because we have some Barrister style cases and I like those. However, I think glass fronts would dilute the simple shape and being able to see the books would clutter things. Thus, the drop-front door solution. I struggled quite a long time with that aspect of the design. I wanted an almost seamless front but that just isn't possible (or it's beyond my ability to grasp) without using clunky euro-style hinges. These hinges will be used on the vertical door but they are not what I wanted for the shelves. So, the drop-front doors will be hinged on the inside with a piano hinge or possibly 3 nice heavy gauge hinges for the sake of strength. If I'm going to have the drop-front in the design, I should be able to set a stack of books on them without their weight overly stressing the case. Function.

The darker tone you see on the front of the carcase is to add some visual interest since I can't have an almost seamless front. The desk is Mahogany and this case will be as well. I designed the carcase with stopped rabbets to add some strength but the seams still need covered on the front and top. The face frame will be thin veneer that will be dyed several shades lighter than the rest of the piece and the feet will get the same treatment. The contrast in the SU file is actually greater than what I envision for the finished work.

As for the three compartments, the top and shallowest has an an adjustable shelf. We can put smaller books, paperbacks and other odd shaped items in there. The middle compartment is designed with an adjustable shelf as well but it won't likely get used. The bottom is deep enough to hold those baskets or boxes that often get used like mini filing cabinets. Depending on how the books we choose to store in the case fit, I hope to use that bottom area like a filing cabinet. We shall see.

Here are some other shots I exported from the SU file.




























Detail showing the tight tolerance of the compartment doors. The swing of the door does actually clear the top other door ever so slightly.









I forgot to mention the absence of hardware is intentional. Small finger recesses will be put into the top edges of each of the doors and on the outside edge of the vertical door.

Thanks for taking a look and please offer and critique or feedback you like.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Bookcase to Compliment my MCAD Project*
> 
> I almost forgot to post this! I was working on the blog for the MCAD Continuing Studies class (the project driving the design for this bookcase). I will come back and edit the entry with the rationale behind the design.
> 
> ...


it should be really cool. I look forward to seeing the finished one


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Caliper said:


> *Bookcase to Compliment my MCAD Project*
> 
> I almost forgot to post this! I was working on the blog for the MCAD Continuing Studies class (the project driving the design for this bookcase). I will come back and edit the entry with the rationale behind the design.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

This is an interesting design. And I like the absence of hardware.

This will be a nice project to build.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Caliper said:


> *Bookcase to Compliment my MCAD Project*
> 
> I almost forgot to post this! I was working on the blog for the MCAD Continuing Studies class (the project driving the design for this bookcase). I will come back and edit the entry with the rationale behind the design.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeff,

A very attractive looking design.

I admire your use of SketchUp.

I finally spent some time trying out SketchUp the last couple of days,

but I couldn't quite finish a drawing in time for the contest.

*Good Luck!!! *


----------



## FloridaNoCypress (Apr 12, 2008)

Caliper said:


> *Bookcase to Compliment my MCAD Project*
> 
> I almost forgot to post this! I was working on the blog for the MCAD Continuing Studies class (the project driving the design for this bookcase). I will come back and edit the entry with the rationale behind the design.
> 
> ...


I should have my wife come to look at some of the contest entries. Yours would be just about the first I would show her. She's also one to strike some balance between form and function.


----------

